# Dites moi si l'iPod touch...



## chycoboy (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je me suis inscrit sur votre site internet très instructif, car je suis en train de basculer vers le côté lumineux de la force.
Dès le mois d'octobre, j'effectue un voyage à New York, je profiterai une fois la bas de m'offrir un Ipod touch.
Pouvez-vous m'apporter quelques précisions sur une fonction ?

- Ical est-il un vrai agenda, où l'on peut saisir des RDV directement sur l'Ipod ? Et si ce n'est pas le cas, peut-on synchroniser avec un logiciel installer sur un PC ?

Sans passer par un abonnement payant "mobileme.com"

Je veux me séparer de mon palm qui est désuet (pas de wifi, mémoire minuscule...) 
Merci pour votre aide.
Laurent.


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2008)

Ton iPod touch remplacera parfaitement ton Palm ace niveau la. Pas de soucis. Aucun abonnement a souscrire, il suffit de brancher l'iPod sur le Mac pour qu'il se synchronise avec le calendrier de celui-ci. Pareille pour les contacts également.


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

chycoboy a dit:


> Et si ce n'est pas le cas, peut-on synchroniser avec un logiciel installer sur un PC ?
> 
> Sans passer par un abonnement payant "mobileme.com"
> 
> Laurent.



Oui, avec le logiciel calendrier windows, ou, avec tout logiciel de calendrier, le meilleur est Thunderbird (il est gratuit), tu peux le sélectionner dans l'onglet informatin sur iTunes dans ton iPod.


----------



## chycoboy (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour tout.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

chycoboy a dit:


> Merci pour tout.



Avec plaisir ! Sinon, il y a loutil calendrier de google mail, lui aussi gratuit, mais il faut une adresse Google Mail, ou Gmail.


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Si tu achètes un itouch il remplacera entièrement ton palm et en plus l'itouch a plus de fonction qu'un palm


----------



## BioHazard (8 Septembre 2008)

Pour les mails, y a pas de soucis avec les adresses hotmail?
Parce que déjà sur mon macbook c'est la merde (chaque fois obligé de retaper mon code quand je passe par msn)


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Moi avec mon itouch je fonctionne avec ebuddy mais par contre je cris qu'il sauvegarde ton adresse mais pas ton mot de passe:rateau:


----------

